
Transparency Report: Government requests for customer data globally - zachguo
https://www.apple.com/legal/transparency/
======
zachguo
To compare the stats across countries, it's helpful to factor in mobile OS
market share and population size. [http://gs.statcounter.com/os-market-
share/mobile/worldwide](http://gs.statcounter.com/os-market-
share/mobile/worldwide)

Also, transparency report for USA:
[https://www.apple.com/legal/transparency/us.html](https://www.apple.com/legal/transparency/us.html)

~~~
mc32
Belarus, Costa Rica, small as they are, contrast significantly with Germany
and Singapore.

~~~
a012
The market share of Android vs iOS in Singapore is interesting, I guess
because iPhone Xs (max).

~~~
bunnycorn
What the hell happened in Singapore?

[http://gs.statcounter.com/os-market-
share/mobile/singapore](http://gs.statcounter.com/os-market-
share/mobile/singapore)

It went from 87% to Android in July 2018 to being neck and neck with iOS.

Don't believe everyone tosssed their Androids for an iPhone.

~~~
blackstrips
Why would you not believe that? Changing phones isn’t a big deal when
upgrading.

Guess the iPhone X’s full screen design was a hit - seen quite a few people on
the train here with them; I’m quite surprised given the pricing of the iPhone
X line, guess there are more more with cash to spare than I thought.

Maybe even some people bought the iPhone X for the gaming performance.

~~~
izacus
Such a hit that would cause a 30(!)% marketshare change?

------
CapacitorSet
It's mildly surprising to see countries of the "free world" ask Apple for user
data much more often than some authoritarian governments or dictatorships -
compare UK, US, AU, DE, FR, ES with HU, RU, CN, TR.

~~~
orcdork
Authoritarian goverments & dictatorships don't need to ask a phone maker for
data, they have already existing structures of surveilance (not to mention
their targets don't get to say no to using that fingerprint code).

~~~
ssijak
Yeah sure, and US, UK, Germany, Australia and others do not have surveillance
at all.

------
lunchladydoris
Dang, Germany! What happened there? That is a huge outlier.

~~~
fbelzile
They seem to acknowledge it and explain:

> High volume of device requests predominantly due to stolen devices
> investigations.

> High number of financial identifier requests predominantly due to iTunes
> Gift Card and credit card fraud investigations.

~~~
siruncledrew
Does this mean the Polizei actively work on recovering stolen devices and
money for public cases?

That’s more of an impactful effort than the “We’ll see if it turns up”
guarantee of American police, which basically means S.O.L.

------
Moodles
It is quite hard to put this in context without the general Apple usage and
crime rate in these countries.

------
gumby
Australia has quite an enormous number per population.

~~~
kenhwang
Germany has far worse ratios.

------
aasasd
For others trying to figure out how to see countries besides Andorra on a
phone: swipe horizontally on the country "card."

------
torgian
I'm kinda surprised how many NSA requests were sent through in the US...
compared to China. Why? WTF?

~~~
educationdata
Why would Chinese government ask Apple for help when they can directly get
user data from ISP and Tencent? Chinese local police can read people chat
messages in real time.

~~~
lostmsu
Can they read iMessages?

~~~
educationdata
Even Apple can't read iMessage. I guess in this case they will simply force
you to unlock your iPhone to let them read everything in it.

~~~
a012
IIRC, they can't read message data but message metadata, sometimes that's
enough for authorities.

------
DyslexicAtheist
Bosnia, Herzegovina, Croatia, Albania, Montenegro, ... seems like most of the
Western Balkan hasn't requested anything

------
kgwxd
"requests"

